# Jackson 7's Appreciation Thread



## HurrDurr (Jun 3, 2014)

Was searching the web earlier today for a Jackson COW-7 in silver burst _(all-time #1 on my dream GAS list)_ and it got me thinking about just how awesome Jackson 7's really are and how little love they get around here as opposed to Ibanez 7's.

So, with that in mind I decided to start a thread dedicated to all things Jackson 7's! Feel free to discuss, comment, and share all kinds of pics, specs, and ideas about them and please be polite 

With that in mind, I'll start with the ultimate GAS quencher:
BEHOLD!


----------



## nikt (Jun 3, 2014)

This thread will not help my GAS for a Jackson 7!


----------



## sakeido (Jun 3, 2014)

hmmm have I got some pics for you... I will post later


----------



## Fry5150 (Jun 4, 2014)

I miss my jackson 7 strings, they were both great guitars and as far as i'm concerned totally worth what there priced at. Here's my old x series soloist.

I did snag a Jackson 8 string earlier and I love it but I'm debating right now between buying another one as a back up or getting another 7 instead


----------



## s4tch (Jun 4, 2014)

Slightly off-topic: would someone mind to write a little Jackson 7 vs. MIJ Ibanez RG7 comparison/review? I really loved all of my Jacksons, be it Soloist or Dinky, but I never had the chance to play a Jackson 7 unfortunately, so I'd find any related information useful.


----------



## Nag (Jun 4, 2014)

I totally want some of the current SLATX models... extended scale, neck through, floyd rose, dual humbuckers. literally exactly what I want


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 4, 2014)

Nagash said:


> I totally want some of the current SLATX models... extended scale, neck through, floyd rose, dual humbuckers. literally exactly what I want



Literally the exact opposite of what I want, lol. I think it's cool that Jackson offers all those finish options and hardware combinations, as opposed to just black or white in Ibanez's case. I'm seriously starting to think Jackson 7's are immensely underrated here on SSO.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 4, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Literally the exact opposite of what I want, lol. I think it's cool that Jackson offers all those finish options and hardware combinations, as opposed to just black or white in Ibanez's case. I'm seriously starting to think Jackson 7's are immensely underrated here on SSO.



I don't really get this statement. Ibanez have released a 7 range which has blue, purple, black, white, quilts, ebony, trems, hardtail, BKPs, mystic dream and soon a 1 pickup reverse head stock, metallic red, extended scale designed by SSO's apparent mascot. What more can they do to move away from just black or white? I forgot options of EMGs and gold hardware. Also, different fret sizes between premium and prestige, various neck shapes. Shit, Jacksons range is starting to look a little limited..  

I'm only playing around to illustrate a point, but it's not 2 years ago anymore dude. 

I've never played a Jackson 7, but my MIJ DK2M is awesome and hope to try one soon enough.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 4, 2014)

I see your point, and I know they're transitioning, and I'm glad. I just still can't get a 7421 in anything other than black or white along with just about every other 7 aside from a select few in their upper tier. I'm not complaining, but I'm just saying that Jackson has pretty much always given us interesting finish/hardware options and configurations throughout all their lines and that's worth noting, whereas Ibanez just started trickling that downward into their more affordable lines.


----------



## OphidiaN8 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have two Jackson 7s and I love them both. My soloist is in the shop right now but when I pick it up Friday I'll post pics of them both.


----------



## Stijnson (Jun 4, 2014)

Love some of the Jackson 7's! I currently only own a Jackson MIJ 6 string soloist, and that plays like a dream. But I am looking at them for my first 7! 

As for what's currently out there I think Jackson has more finish options in the medium and low price-range. Lets say up to around 700 euros. If I want to buy a new Ibanez in that range I'm pretty much limited to buying a black one. Except for 2 of the Ironlabels. On the hardware front most Jacksons come with some sort of EMG and a Floyd, so choosing between 6 finishes with the same pickups and hardware isn't exactly a broad range either. While Ibanez still seems to mix a little like having PAF-7's, ebony and a fixed bridge on the Ironlabel S model. Go up in the price range however and IMO Ibanez provides you with more versatality in both finish options and hardware too. 

On the second hand market there is simply no contest, you have much more choice with Ibanez. I like to think Jackson is finally catching up with Ibanez instead. Im on the verge of purchasing a 7 string, and obviously these are the 2 brands I'm doubting between!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 4, 2014)

Depending on what you're used to when it comes to balance and neck feel, you could go either way. Any Jackson is gonna be a bit heavier than an S shape, that's for sure, but I really dig the wizard necks when it comes to Ibby 7's and 8's.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 4, 2014)

s4tch said:


> Slightly off-topic: would someone mind to write a little Jackson 7 vs. MIJ Ibanez RG7 comparison/review? I really loved all of my Jacksons, be it Soloist or Dinky, but I never had the chance to play a Jackson 7 unfortunately, so I'd find any related information useful.



I had a SLAT3-7 for a few months until I sold it off. It was a great guitar, and especially awesome for the $1200 they were going for new (grabbed mine for $800 used). 

If you like Jackson necks, bodies, and usual hardware there is absolutely nothing to dislike about the SLAT3-7. The quality was great too, on par with some of the USA stuff I've had in my hands. 

The only issues most had were small aesthetic touches like the boring finish options (yeah yeah, they came in swirly green and natural too, but they were limited and the green wasn't nearly as cool in person, in my opinion at least) and an over-sized headstock. The inlays were a little smaller too, but it was totally a non-issue in person. 

I only moved it because I was shrinking the herd and was just not jiving with Jacksons in general (moved two other MIJ Jacksons at the same time). 

Compared with one of my RG1527s, RG7620s, or UVs it held its own. The quality was certainly there, but they felt so different. The body, neck, neck-joint, frets, radii, bridge, etc. all felt vastly different (but not bad!!!) in comparison. 

There's a reason that folks fall into camps of guitars, and it has much less to do with colors the guitars come in, or pricing, etc. It's all about the feel. 

As for the current lineup of Jackson 7s, I've only played a few SLATXMG models and they left a lot to be desired. Cheap feeling in many regards, especially on fretwork and fit/finish. For a guitar that's almost a grand, I'd expect more. Yeah, they come in cool colors, but that wears off the second you try to fret notes and get nothing but the buzz of poor fretwork. If the Pro 7-strings are anything like their 6-string counterparts they'll be lovely.



HurrDurr said:


> Literally the exact opposite of what I want, lol. I think it's cool that Jackson offers all those finish options and hardware combinations, as opposed to just black or white in Ibanez's case. I'm seriously starting to think Jackson 7's are immensely underrated here on SSO.



The SLAT3-7 was criminally underrated, I feel. But I can see how folks weren't lining up around the corner for what was a black or grey super-strat with a huge headstock and (ghast!) EMGs. 

There is a reason they don't pop up used too often, folks are holding onto them for dear life. 

The cheaper Indian made ones, and the newer X series are pretty junky though.  



HurrDurr said:


> I see your point, and I know they're transitioning, and I'm glad. I just still can't get a 7421 in anything other than black or white along with just about every other 7 aside from a select few in their upper tier. I'm not complaining, but I'm just saying that Jackson has pretty much always given us interesting finish/hardware options and configurations throughout all their lines and that's worth noting, whereas Ibanez just started trickling that downward into their more affordable lines.



Finishes for Jackson 7-strings have, until the most recent X-series, have been pretty lame. Minus CS of course. 

The old Dinkys and RRs were available in Cheap Guitar Blue or black, the COW7s had some cool colors, but then the SLAT3-7 was mainly in Black or Grey. The green swirl and natty were cray uncommon, and given the short run, not east to grab unless you wanted to order online. 



HurrDurr said:


> Depending on what you're used to when it comes to balance and neck feel, you could go either way. Any Jackson is gonna be a bit heavier than an S shape, that's for sure, but I really dig the wizard necks when it comes to Ibby 7's and 8's.



That's totally not true. Have you played an X series Jackson 7? Pretty light actually, which is one of the better things I can say about them. 

As thin as Sabers are, they can be pretty heavy, especially the import models that tend to use cheaper, heavier cuts of mahogany.


----------



## s4tch (Jun 4, 2014)

^Thanks, Max. I've heard the same things about the current X-series. I'd like to try a SLAT3-7 for years, but they're pretty hard to come by in Europe, let alone in Hungary.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 4, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's totally not true. Have you played an X series Jackson 7? Pretty light actually, which is one of the better things I can say about them.
> 
> As thin as Sabers are, they can be pretty heavy, especially the import models that tend to use cheaper, heavier cuts of mahogany.


 
I've probably played maybe 2 of the new series, lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 4, 2014)

s4tch said:


> ^Thanks, Max. I've heard the same things about the current X-series. I'd like to try a SLAT3-7 for years, but they're pretty hard to come by in Europe, let alone in Hungary.



If you find one, GRAB IT! I really regret unloading mine, as there's nothing really close to it on the market right now that's not either significantly more expensive, or going to need some work to be on the same level. 

Don't let the color (or lack thereof), EMGs, or goofy headstock get in the way. If you're a Jackson player and you want a 7, it's pretty much THE best option outside of spending big bucks.


----------



## Fry5150 (Jun 4, 2014)

There's actually a used Jackson slat 3-7 on guitar center's used site right now for $499 I would love to snag it but I don't have the funds

Used Music Instruments and Gear at Guitar Center


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 4, 2014)

Fry5150 said:


> There's actually a used Jackson slat 3-7 on guitar center's used site right now for $499 I would love to snag it but I don't have the funds
> 
> Used Music Instruments and Gear at Guitar Center



Those goofs think it's an X-Series.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 5, 2014)

Did someone say Jackson 7?


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jun 5, 2014)

Nagash said:


> I totally want some of the current SLATX models... extended scale, neck through, floyd rose, dual humbuckers. literally exactly what I want


Behold


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 5, 2014)

I love giant Jackson 7 headstocks. Kinda wish they brought 'em back.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll grab a few pics of the 3 CS7s I've got this weekend


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Jun 5, 2014)

Obsidian Soul said:


> Behold



such a sick guitar wish i owned something like it. whats the scale length?


----------



## beerandbeards (Jun 5, 2014)

The jealousy is strong within me! I really want a 7 string soloist in silverburst. Soooo... If anyone is letting one go


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jun 5, 2014)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> such a sick guitar wish i owned something like it. whats the scale length?


26.5in


----------



## hairychris (Jun 5, 2014)

I used to own a CS Kelly 7 that did the rounds round here. Nice guitar but I didn't like playing it standing up!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 5, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The SLAT3-7 was criminally underrated, I feel. But I can see how folks weren't lining up around the corner for what was a black or grey super-strat with a huge headstock and (ghast!) EMGs.



Yeah, it was another Jackson SMH moment - even trans-black was rare, that would have been the one I made the most of, though I love my Green Swirl SLAT3-7. Since the swirl finishes were "real" (done with a mop the old fashioned way) they were all different, and I've only seen a couple of good ones.

Still, anything made by Chushin kicks the crap out of the newer imports, though the Indonesian Pros are getting closer. The Broderick Pro was looking tempting, but the new DK7s are what really interests me...


----------



## benfan (Jun 5, 2014)

Currently waiting on a store near me to get a DKA7 in so I can go and give it a test run. Very excited about that guitar.


----------



## Dooky (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, I thought the DK7's were supposed to be shipping in May. Still impatiently waiting


----------



## conorreich (Jun 6, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Did someone say Jackson 7?



Totally looked at this and went, Ooooh reversed headstock... woah it's backwards.

I don't own a Jackson but I've always had gas for a C.O.W. 7


----------



## s4tch (Jun 6, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> ...I love my Green Swirl SLAT3-7...



I searched for it, and I have to say it doesn't help my GAS too much:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/155874-nj-ackson-d-slat3-7-now-actual-pics.html





eaeolian said:


> ...Since the swirl finishes were "real" (done with a mop the old fashioned way) they were all different, and I've only seen a couple of good ones...



 I have an SLSMG Eerie Dess, the swirl was done in the same old school way on these, too, and man, do they look nice.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 6, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> The Broderick Pro was looking tempting, but the new DK7s are what really interests me...



Yup. 

Very interested to see what the quality will be like, especially on the lush looking DK7M.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 6, 2014)

The new DK's are seriously _to die for_. I'm always waiting for my buddy at my local Sam Ash to gimme a call when anything new in 7's comes in.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 9, 2014)

s4tch said:


> I searched for it, and I have to say it doesn't help my GAS too much:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/155874-nj-ackson-d-slat3-7-now-actual-pics.html
> 
> 
> ...



The Eerie Dess was always the best one. If they'd made the SLAT3-7 in that, I would have grabbed it instead. I do like the green, though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 9, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you like Jackson necks, bodies, and usual hardware there is absolutely nothing to dislike about the SLAT3-7. The quality was great too, on par with some of the USA stuff I've had in my hands.



This... I love mine. I have to be damn near about to be kicked out on the street before I sell that one...


----------



## cardinal (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweetwater has the new DK7s. Look pretty good. Bizarre neck joint. I think I'll try pulling out one of the screws in one of my guitar's tonight and see how that goes. lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 9, 2014)

cardinal said:


> Sweetwater has the new DK7s. Look pretty good. Bizarre neck joint. I think I'll try pulling out one of the screws in one of my guitar's tonight and see how that goes. lol.



As long as the joint is designed to not need four bolts, it'll work. Plenty of builders have used one, two, and three bolt joints that have worked perfectly. 

// Tom Anderson Guitarworks Tech Stuff\\


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 9, 2014)

Not the best picture but here are mine:





And I really need to take some better pictures of this guitar. It's ....ing gorgeous:


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 9, 2014)

Fry5150 said:


> There's actually a used Jackson slat 3-7 on guitar center's used site right now for $499 I would love to snag it but I don't have the funds
> 
> Used Music Instruments and Gear at Guitar Center



Someone buy this quick. That's a ....ing steal


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's my two B7 gighorses, love the shit out of them.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 10, 2014)

Chris Letchford's Jackson is by far one of the top 5 guitars of all time in my life


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 10, 2014)

I've got an old MIJ DR7 that I bought new damned near 15 years ago now. It was my main guitar for years and years, but now it's sitting in a closet in my parents' house while I'm over here in Korea. I might have to ship it out here sometime when I take a trip home to visit, because it's a great little guitar. Probably my favorite 7 string neck profile I've tried so far.


----------



## Maddixxx (Jun 10, 2014)

I have never liked the old Jacksons, when I was younger (because im so old now, 20 woah! lol) I didn't like the look or the genre they got associated with. But the ones they're bringing out now are absolutely beautiful. I cant wait to try one!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 10, 2014)

fgjsfghhu said:


> I've probably played maybe 2 of the new series, lol


----------



## cardinal (Jun 10, 2014)

noob_pwn said:


> Here's my two B7 gighorses, love the shit out of them.




Those look great. The B7 shape is interesting to me because it looks so strange in glamor shots, but when someone's holding one and actually using it, they look just fine. I liked the one I played. Nice guitar.


----------



## Jackley (Jun 10, 2014)

noob_pwn said:


> Here's my two B7 gighorses, love the shit out of them.



Are you using these live? I was supposed to come to the Brisbane 18+ show when you were here last but I ran out of funds.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 10, 2014)

Maddixxx said:


> I have never liked the old Jacksons, when I was younger (because im so old now, 20 woah! lol) I didn't like the look or the genre they got associated with. But the ones they're bringing out now are absolutely beautiful. I cant wait to try one!



Didn't like the genre they're associated with? That's like the least metal thing I've ever read on this site 

Jacksons just scream thrash


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 10, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've got an old MIJ DR7 that I bought new damned near 15 years ago now. It was my main guitar for years and years, but now it's sitting in a closet in my parents' house while I'm over here in Korea. I might have to ship it out here sometime when I take a trip home to visit, because it's a great little guitar. Probably my favorite 7 string neck profile I've tried so far.



Man, my DR7 was such a crapshoot.  I do however have my eyes on a DKA7 locally.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 12, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> Not the best picture but here are mine:



I *almost* bought that Stealth from Chris, but it was just a little too "Ibanez" for me. Damn nice guitar, though.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's Travis LeVrier's Jackson 7:


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 12, 2014)

^That is ....ing perfect 



eaeolian said:


> I *almost* bought that Stealth from Chris, but it was just a little too "Ibanez" for me. Damn nice guitar, though.



It's an awesome guitar but I have to sell it to cover moving expenses and car repairs. When it rains, it pours 

I also wish it felt a little more like an SLSMG with a trem and less like a Saber on steroids.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2014)

I love how everyone's getting the SLS 'stock now, when everyone hated it five years ago.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 13, 2014)

I've always thought it was cool, especially on the Broderick's. However, nothing beats a huge, pointy, in-line Jackson 'stock for me.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is my matte black COW7. Enough to tide me over until I get that new Pro series 7 string with a maple board. 
















I hope they make the headstocks slimmer like that of the CS ones. But overall great guitars. 

I also had an RR7R. Good enough for the price.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't have one, but I'd sure love a white SL2H 7 string with a maple board and a correctly proportioned inline headstock. 

I don't know about everyone else here, but when I think Jackson, I think pointy inline headstock.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm ultra jelly of that satin black COW


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 16, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> I'm ultra jelly of that satin black COW



Don't be. It's hella difficult to clean.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 16, 2014)

Took this from another thread. Ever since I bought my first soloist, I have fallen in love with Jackson. The Music Zoo had a soloist 7 for sale, sexy as .....


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 13, 2014)

As promised (albeit a few weeks late) my stable of Jackson CS7s.


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 13, 2014)

djpharoah said:


> As promised (albeit a few weeks late) my stable of Jackson CS7s.



Wow, I've never seen these before! Just let me know when you are ready to sell one. I'll just put one of my children into indentured servitude or something  Seriously though, I would figure out a way. What is the scale length on those?


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 13, 2014)

haffner1 said:


> Wow, I've never seen these before! Just let me know when you are ready to sell one. I'll just put one of my children into indentured servitude or something  Seriously though, I would figure out a way. What is the scale length on those?



Thanks. I've rarely taken photos of them in the past. They are all 25.5" scale guitars.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 13, 2014)

Jackson has taken so long to release a regular SL1 or SL2H as a 7 that I'm not even sure I'd buy one at this point. I still want one though, SL2H-7 in trans green, blue, or purple under $3k.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jul 13, 2014)

dudeeeeeeeeee, where you get that 7 string King V ? awesome





^^^^ im still wondering why i don't see anybody who has this guitar here in the forum


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 13, 2014)

DIM3S0UL said:


> dudeeeeeeeeee, where you get that 7 string King V ? awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it wasn't for the tiny inlays and lack of binding (especially the inlays) I would probably already own one.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 13, 2014)

djpharoah said:


> As promised (albeit a few weeks late) my stable of Jackson CS7s.



 Impressive collection!

Some more photos
What a beautiful finish!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 14, 2014)

another Jackson/Jackson7 fan here,particularly COW7s =)


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Jul 14, 2014)

My new SLAT!


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 15, 2014)

djpharoah said:


> As promised (albeit a few weeks late) my stable of Jackson CS7s.





Sebastian said:


> Impressive collection!
> 
> Some more photos
> What a beautiful finish!



Ain't that the same guitar with the pickups replaced? I bet it is.


Here is mine anyway!








Massively underrated guitars. I heard many people saying it was very expensive, so it seems it couldn't compete with Schecter/Ltd prices at the time. People didn't care about getting a japanese built guitar with a kickass case worth 150$ for just a little bit more.

That and the headstock, which is exactly the same as all the prior Jackson 7s (DX/DR/RR/KE-7 and the COW) that no one complained about...


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 15, 2014)

Emperoff said:


> Ain't that the same guitar with the pickups replaced? I bet it is.
> 
> It is the Eerie Dess Swirl with custom Duncans.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2014)

Emperoff said:


> Massively underrated guitars. I heard many people saying it was very expensive, so it seems it couldn't compete with Schecter/Ltd prices at the time. People didn't care about getting a japanese built guitar with a kickass case worth 150$ for just a little bit more.
> 
> That and the headstock, which is exactly the same as all the prior Jackson 7s (DX/DR/RR/KE-7 and the COW) that no one complained about...



Yeah, the amount of H8 the SLAT3-7s got was criminal, so much so that it shouldn't really be a surprise that Jackson pretty much stopped making 7s for awhile after it was discontinued. 

It wasn't even expensive, at least in the USA, about $1200 delivered if I remember correctly. That's how much the Loomis was going for at the time and everyone was hyping the hell out of those.  

Oh well, I think I have a lead on another so.....


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 16, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> I love how everyone's getting the SLS 'stock now, when everyone hated it five years ago.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 16, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> I love how everyone's getting the SLS 'stock now, when everyone hated it five years ago.



I still hate it


----------



## Mklane (Jul 16, 2014)

I sold my custom shop 7 and kept the Slat-7


----------



## Force (Jul 17, 2014)

I can finally join in


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 17, 2014)

^ Stick a Nazgul/Sentient set in that thing... *trust me...*


----------



## Leurdamort (Jul 18, 2014)

Some pictures:














































Website of my friend ( I help from time to time ): Jackson & Charvel archive


----------



## Emil357 (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is my Jackson COW7, now with an EMG 81-7X !

NOTHING beats a Jackson 7string, inline, reversed headstock!


----------



## MethDetal (Jul 18, 2014)

my dka7 is arriving today!  so stoked. My first Jackson 7 ever.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's some pics of my Jackson Kelly linked from one of my threads:
































Rev.


----------



## AhsanU (Jul 18, 2014)

Damn, if Jackson didn't have such an absurd wait time for their CS stuff I'd give 'em a go. But all the woes surrounding their CS quality also puts me off.

Rev, I'm sure you've heard this before but.. if you ever decide to sell, let me know


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 18, 2014)

AhsanU said:


> Rev, I'm sure you've heard this before but.. if you ever decide to sell, let me know



Ain't gonna happen brother  Loving it too much. I imagine I'll have this in my possession until the day I die. 


Rev.


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Jul 18, 2014)

I figure ONE day i'll own a Jackson 7. I'm such a Jackson fanboy.

Owned a Jackson JS22-7. I bought it, played it for like 3 days and realized I absolutely _need_ the 12"-16" compound radius, and a 25.5" scale. I didn't like the 26.5" at all, not that I couldn't play it, just feel WAY more comfy on a standard 25.5". So I gave the guitar away. 

Later bought myself an Iron Label Ibanez, settled for, actually. Jackson didn't have any 7's at the time with the 25.5" scale new. 
Then a year later Jackson releases the DK7-M, and i'm ready to pull my hair out with GAS. 

I even went through the trouble of swapping the EMG's out of the Ibanez for a Duncan Passive, (Sh-5 Custom 7) in the bridge. Cepheus pup in the neck, which I never use.

Then Jackson makes the DK7 even better by *already* putting in Duncan passives. 
I need to buy it. Asap. Because it's going to kill me slowly if I don't.


----------



## Shrediablo (Jul 18, 2014)

Leurdamort said:


> Some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just about to post a pic of my red jackson 7 string, but awesome that someone did it for me! Thanks!  That first blue one is mesmerising!! :O


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 19, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, the amount of H8 the SLAT3-7s got was criminal, so much so that it shouldn't really be a surprise that Jackson pretty much stopped making 7s for awhile after it was discontinued.
> 
> It wasn't even expensive, at least in the USA, about $1200 delivered if I remember correctly. That's how much the Loomis was going for at the time and everyone was hyping the hell out of those.
> 
> Oh well, I think I have a lead on another so.....



Correct. They were about the same price as the Loomis, which didn't even came with a case. Mine was 1000$ "new" (store demo model). Right, they were only 4 finishes available (plus two limited runs in natural and red) but they all looked great. I must admit that Jackson had much cooler swirls to choose from rather than the green one though. The SKB cases they came with were absolutely fantastic as well.

I happen to have both, the Loomis and the SLAT3-7. It destroys the Loomis in every aspect. My Loomis is an old 2007 model (first production year), so it has the german OFR. I may consider swapping the bridges although I'm not sure if the diffference is worth the hassle. The new 2014 Loomis has some awesome upgrades though, but I doubt the overall quality has improved to the level of the SLAT3-7.


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## eaeolian (Jan 9, 2015)

Even though I don't like Kahlers, that was worth the bump. It's damn pretty.


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 9, 2015)

Kahler is recessed. There's a hole in the crotch of the V for the screw to block it or not. Btw finish is Washed out black. Oil + wax


----------



## AngryWhiteMan (Jan 10, 2015)

These Jackson 7 V photos are sick. Thanks for posting!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 10, 2015)

Man am I glad this thread is still up! That last one is beautiful!


----------



## Possessed (Jan 11, 2015)

Leurdamort said:


>




The finish is very nice. Do you know whether this finish is available for custom select or not?


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 11, 2015)

Taken from here 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...rated-7-string-ever-i-miss-56k-jokes-lol.html


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 11, 2015)

Possessed said:


> The finish is very nice. Do you know whether this finish is available for custom select or not?



No it's not. It was a custom order!


----------



## Stricken (Jan 11, 2015)

HurrDurr said:


> ^ Stick a Nazgul/Sentient set in that thing... *trust me...*



Do you have one with those pickups? I got one fairly recently, and I've been thinking about what to put in it, but I was thinking Dimarzios.


----------



## svart (Jan 12, 2015)

I keep going back to my two kelly's... Everything else is fun for only a short while, but the Jacksons keep me happy!


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jan 19, 2015)

The CS waiting time is just ridiculous. If I could find a nice used pointy 7-String Jackson somewhere I would be all over it. Otherwise I have to place the Warrior 7 order to a local luthier. But, you know... there´s something in the Jackson´s...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 19, 2015)

You know, it's funny - the original Japanese 7s (the DR7, DR7T, RR7R and KE7), the COWs, and the SLAT3-7s all took a lot of grief for design issues (small sharks with no binding, no neck pickup and funky heel, headstock size and rosewood), and they all pretty much clobber the current production guitars (USA Broderick excluded, of course).

I wonder how much of a market share they would have if they had just put out an SL2H-7 in 2002 like I tried to talk my rep into?


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jan 19, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> I wonder how much of a market share they would have if they had just put out an SL2H-7 in 2002 like I tried to talk my rep into?



Exactly! And I think it really stupid statement against 7-string players that it is not even possible to have Select series guitar as 7-string. It is always Masterbuilt CS which increases the cost remarkably and puts you on the waiting list for two years.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 19, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> You know, it's funny - the original Japanese 7s (the DR7, DR7T, RR7R and KE7), the COWs, and the SLAT3-7s all took a lot of grief for design issues (small sharks with no binding, no neck pickup and funky heel, headstock size and rosewood), and they all pretty much clobber the current production guitars (USA Broderick excluded, of course).
> 
> I wonder how much of a market share they would have if they had just put out an SL2H-7 in 2002 like I tried to talk my rep into?



I would own a pair of SL2H-7's by now (or ideally an SL2H-7 and an RR1-7).

I have been thinking about one of those new mexican DK7's but it's still not what I want with the bolt-on neck, reverse headstock, no sharkfins, and only 1 non-black color. The DK7Q looks way too similar to the RG927QM, I'm not sure copying Ibanez is the answer.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 19, 2015)

I played one of the non-USA Broderick 7's yesterday - great guitar, good fit and finish, Dimarzios...really solid for $1000.


----------



## Edika (Jan 19, 2015)

I commented on Emperoff's thread and I'll say it again, hoping the mods won't ban me for repeating myself. I had the same stupid notions about the SLAT3 7's, boring colors, unattractive rosewood boards and huge headstock. Then I tried a used one on Thursday. The headstock in person doesn't look that huge, the inlays were fine and it was the trans black color. The rosewood board had that really washed out color but from the minute I picked up the guitar all of this didn't matter. It just felt so damn solid and the profile and action were amazing. Even the EMG's sounded great, clean and dirty. Unfortunately it was a used guitar with a price really close to what they were going new back in the day and I couldn't afford it, otherwise you'd see a NGD thread. I really understand why you don't find ads selling them often.

Anyone in London wanting to grab this, it was in Hanks guitar shop in Denmark Street and they're selling it for 899 gbp. No affiliation with the store so I hope it isn't considered as advertisement. If you're willing to spend these amount do yourself a favor and go buy it before I change my mind and call them up to ship it to me...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 19, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> I played one of the non-USA Broderick 7's yesterday - great guitar, good fit and finish, Dimarzios...really solid for $1000.



I've been curious about these but I doubt I'd like one better than the SLAT so I haven't moved on it. I wish I could find one to play. The Jackson dealers around here suck as far as the high-level imports go.


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Fierce_Swe (Jan 27, 2015)

I woluld't mind trying this guy! 
Jackson SLATHX-M 3-7 SW - Thomann Sverige


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jan 27, 2015)

I´m pretty close to scoring my first Jackson CS Seven... 

Wish me luck!


----------



## gogolXmogol (Jan 27, 2015)

dat natural finish Jackson RR... awesome!


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 27, 2015)

MrEzzyE post picture as soon as you got it


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2015)

Leurdamort said:


>



Is that from NAMM?

The only thing that bugs me is that Jackson keeps putting sharks on guitars without binding. I never think it looks right.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jan 27, 2015)

Leurdamort said:


> MrEzzyE post picture as soon as you got it



Sure will!!!


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not sure it's from NAMM but was posted this weekend on the official Jackson Account on Instagram.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 27, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Is that from NAMM?
> 
> The only thing that bugs me is that Jackson keeps putting sharks on guitars without binding. I never think it looks right.



Yes, it looks cheap!


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 27, 2015)

Also, the sharkfins on that new Trivium KV are awful!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got a SLAT3-7 incoming from a good friend of mine. When it arrives I'll be sure to post up some pictures!


----------



## guy_in_a_band357 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just scored a DK7-M myself...I'll be sure to post a video review soon after I have some time with it and get over the "Honeymoon" phase. There is just almost no info, pics, etc out there on the new DK7's


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 9, 2015)

I just fell in love with a Jackson Chris Broderick Pro 7! It was really awesome when I tried it at a store!


----------



## Greenbrettiscool (Feb 9, 2015)

rockstarazuri said:


> I just fell in love with a Jackson Chris Broderick Pro 7! It was really awesome when I tried it at a store!



I just picked one in white up last week, it is an awesome axe! So stoked about it and so comfy as hell. Just another stoked Jackson 7 owner here


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 9, 2015)

guy_in_a_band357 said:


> Just scored a DK7-M myself...I'll be sure to post a video review soon after I have some time with it and get over the "Honeymoon" phase. There is just almost no info, pics, etc out there on the new DK7's



I'd actually really like to see that.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## MrEzzyE (Feb 10, 2015)

WTF is taking so long for the post man to deliver my seven??? Ring the door bell, NOW!!!


----------



## MrEzzyE (Feb 10, 2015)

I love it! Nothing beats Jackson!


----------



## Leurdamort (Feb 11, 2015)

HNGD MrEzzyE


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 13, 2015)

Damn that 7 string soloist looks sick. Hopefully they release a floyd rose model of the Misha Mansoor signature as well.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Charlz (Feb 14, 2015)

Love Jacksons! My KV is pictured in this thread... And djpharoah's eerie dess was once mine... (And should be again...)


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 15, 2015)

Been GASing for this for years.


----------



## Charlz (Feb 15, 2015)

May have seen this before... but here's my KV 7


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Charlz said:


> May have seen this before... but here's my KV 7




For the love of God, Charlz, what color is this?!

boner achieved


----------



## Charlz (Feb 16, 2015)

drgordonfreeman said:


> For the love of God, Charlz, what color is this?!
> 
> boner achieved



It's a variation on trans black...


and... You're welcome... (?)


----------



## Matt Crooks (Feb 16, 2015)

maliciousteve said:


> Been GASing for this for years.



It's in the UK now. Since that picture was taken, the truss rod cover was changed and I put an M7 in it.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 17, 2015)

Once again, Djod bless this thread.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 20, 2015)

David Davidson's






Yum.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Feb 20, 2015)

^ Holy jesus, that thing is insane.


----------



## jahosy (Feb 20, 2015)

^


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 20, 2015)

He says they are loaded with Dimarzios. Dominions?


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 20, 2015)

Me with Dave's guitar : o

He has some custom Dimarzios in that badboy
i think they are based off dactivators

Plays like butter, I love the Warrior neck profile


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 20, 2015)

wow. what's the body made off?


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 20, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> wow. what's the body made off?



I'm not sure, I forgot to ask but I'll find out. It looks like it might be ash though.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 20, 2015)

Matt Crooks said:


> It's in the UK now. Since that picture was taken, the truss rod cover was changed and I put an M7 in it.



I'm pretty sure a member of this board has it now? 

I know it's been through a few hands


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 22, 2015)

2015 JS22-7 with gloss black and covered jackson pickups without the pickup rings.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 22, 2015)

looks right to me. However the strings aren't aligned with the neck well. It frustrates me when that happens.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Feb 22, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> 2015 JS22-7 with gloss black and covered jackson pickups without the pickup rings.



Where did you find this in gloss black ????


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 22, 2015)

Riverrunsred said:


> Where did you find this in gloss black ????



They said it is the 2015 model. Apparently available in Guitar Center.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Feb 22, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> They said it is the 2015 model. Apparently available in Guitar Center.



Outstanding !


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 26, 2015)

VinnyShredz said:


> I'm not sure, I forgot to ask but I'll find out. It looks like it might be ash though.


 
Body is made of swamp ash


----------



## vm27 (Feb 26, 2015)

No pictures of DK7M? I haven't seen one in flesh.


----------



## vividox (Feb 26, 2015)

vm27 said:


> No pictures of DK7M? I haven't seen one in flesh.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Feb 26, 2015)

Loving my new Jackson. The pickups suck, so as soon as I can afford to I'm going to remedy that situation.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 27, 2015)

vividox said:


>



I love everything about this. I might have to do something similar for my first 7...

I just wish they had black binding.


----------



## Funky D (Feb 27, 2015)

My new 7


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 27, 2015)

groverj3 said:


> I love everything about this. I might have to do something similar for my first 7...
> 
> I just wish they had black binding.





I KNOW!!! The guitar is perfect. Just the binding is a little off! Why do they do white banding on maple is just ! 

They even have this on the JS maple with black sharkies and the new reverse headstock dinkies.


----------



## InfernalNoise (Feb 28, 2015)

groverj3 said:


> I just wish they had black binding.



+1


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 28, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I KNOW!!! The guitar is perfect. Just the binding is a little off! Why do they do white banding on maple is just !
> 
> They even have this on the JS maple with black sharkies and the new reverse headstock dinkies.



I think the black headstock saves it. Otherwise the white binding would be totally ridiculous looking.


----------



## tupesaku (Mar 1, 2015)

Oredered myself a Jackson Select B7 a couple a days ago...can't wait to get it!!! Not much talk about those here...any opinions?


----------



## vividox (Mar 2, 2015)

I actually kinda like the white binding...


----------



## Romeo Knight (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm in love with it. Although it's sooo f*cking heavy.


----------



## tupesaku (Mar 9, 2015)

Got my first USA Jackson last week...there's a NGD post already, but gotta throw a pic here too


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Romeo Knight said:


> I'm in love with it. Although it's sooo f*cking heavy.



Did you happen to buy this from Rainbow Guitars in Tucson, AZ? If that was one wasn't in the shop here, it was one exactly like it. I played it for a few minutes. Great guitar!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 10, 2015)

vividox said:


> I actually kinda like the white binding...



me too


----------



## Romeo Knight (Mar 10, 2015)

groverj3 said:


> Did you happen to buy this from Rainbow Guitars in Tucson, AZ? If that was one wasn't in the shop here, it was one exactly like it. I played it for a few minutes. Great guitar!



Yes, that's exactly the one. Great guys over there at Rainbow Guitars, they managed to ship it to Germany within 48 hours! I stumbled across it online and instantly knew I had to posess it!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 21, 2015)

Romeo Knight said:


> Yes, that's exactly the one. Great guys over there at Rainbow Guitars, they managed to ship it to Germany within 48 hours! I stumbled across it online and instantly knew I had to posess it!


 
I love that store. Just a few miles from my house. It has a kick ass inventory. Easily the best guitar store in the state, at the very least.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Romeo Knight said:


> Yes, that's exactly the one. Great guys over there at Rainbow Guitars, they managed to ship it to Germany within 48 hours! I stumbled across it online and instantly knew I had to posess it!



Very cool! It's a small world! I ordered my custom select soloist through the store and I can attest that they're great people to work with. Scott, the Jackson guy there, in particular.

Further proof that it's a small world: I just noticed your location. I'm going to be in Germany this summer staying with a friend of mine in Dusseldorf!



s2k9k said:


> I love that store. Just a few miles from my house. It has a kick ass inventory. Easily the best guitar store in the state, at the very least.



Same here! I was very pleased when I found out there was a custom shop dealer a couple miles from me after I moved down here!


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't think I've posted these ones in the thread yet, the seafoam has a cobra in the neck now and it's my main squeeze. It's extremely hard to capture the colour. The black one is neckthrough, I'll probably go with that option in future. 
:


----------



## Lada The Great (Mar 23, 2015)

Really cool looking Warrior 7 owned by Ben Varon from Amoral


----------



## VinnyShredz (Mar 23, 2015)

That seafoam green B7 is sexy guitarified.

How does the cobra sound???


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 23, 2015)

VinnyShredz said:


> That seafoam green B7 is sexy guitarified.
> 
> How does the cobra sound???



It's a very grindy pickup. Output and compression similar to the blackhawk. Almost too hectic


----------



## DraggAmps (Mar 24, 2015)

When are those damn Misha Sigs coming out? I am heavily debating a Misha sig, a Mayones Duvell Elite, or an EBMM JP15-7. I think the Mayo is the most expensive, but oddly enough it's the most accessible at the moment.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is an oddball Jackson 7 I owned briefly. It was made in 1999. JJ body shape, 22 fret, all mahogany with a rosewood board. Note the Ibanez lo pro 7 as this guitar predates floyd 7's and Jackson used the ibby bridges back then. 











Definitely more of a conversation piece than anything else, but it played really well!


----------



## Voron (May 15, 2015)

Tried Jackson Soloist SLATHX-M 3-7 and was literally shocked with this one!!!

Incredible axe, and no matter that it's Indonesian one.

It sound very loud without any amp. It sound very dynamic and full with my heads Diezel Herbert and Mesa Mark V.
And the most terrible thing that the fretwork is perfect! Never seen that in Indonesian made guitars! 

Here is my test with ENGL Ironball


----------



## Enter Paradox (May 16, 2015)

Scott Hull's "Jackson COW modified to my specs"


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 16, 2015)

Enter Paradox said:


> Scott Hull's "Jackson COW modified to my specs"



God damn. Part of me wonders if the mahogany on my COW7 looks that pretty but there's no turning back once you start stripping paint


----------



## the.godfather (May 27, 2015)

Didn't see this posted anywhere on here yet, (correct me if I'm wrong) but I saw on the Jim Dunlop Instagram yesterday that Travis has another new custom Jackson 7 to go along with his blue one. I'd never seen it before...thing looks just as sick as the first one!


----------



## the.godfather (May 28, 2015)

And another, even better this time...yuuuuummy!


----------



## eggzoomin (May 31, 2015)

Solid quilt maple (not top) CS Stealth 7 that I got from James, now fitted with BKP Juggernauts. My dog's timing is immaculate.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 31, 2015)

Sometimes I miss that guitar; it's just so god damn pretty


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah, so that's where that ended up. I remember I almost bought it when Chris (Jacksonplayer) had it, but I still can't do recessed trems.


----------



## eggzoomin (Jun 1, 2015)

Yup, she's now over here on the south coast of the UK and very much loved - amazing instrument. I actually PM'd hairychris the other day to see if he still had the quilt Kelly 7 that was made at the same time, but apparently that was traded some years ago to a Swedish chap on a now-defunct other forum, so I'll have to hope that one day it drifts into my life!


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 4, 2015)

Aaaand the pair of them together, hnnng!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 10, 2015)

Another weird JS22-7. A DKA-M special.


----------



## PFlynn (Jun 12, 2015)

That looks super rad with the maple fretboard.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jun 13, 2015)

The first new guitar I have ever bought happens to by my first 7 string- a Jackson DK-7Q


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 13, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Another weird JS22-7. A DKA-M special.



Grabbing one of these next week!


----------



## josiahrussell (Jun 16, 2015)

what do people think of the Jackson Dinky JS327Q?? might be trading my 8 string ibanez for one tomorrow.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 16, 2015)

josiahrussell said:


> what do people think of the Jackson Dinky JS327Q?? might be trading my 8 string ibanez for one tomorrow.



pass up on the one with the pickup rings. this new js327q is much, much better...


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 16, 2015)

josiahrussell said:


> what do people think of the Jackson Dinky JS327Q?? might be trading my 8 string ibanez for one tomorrow.



I bought one a few months back (I'm working on a ngd for it) in short the neck is great, hardware is solid and the pickups aren't as bad as I expected (they need a noise gate though) only real problem is the tuners are slippy and some people may not like the neck heel as it's not aanj just a block heel that's slightly angled but tbh I've learned to live with it now.

Apart from the tuner issue I just can't fault this guitar as it's the best budget 7 I've played and imo it's easily as good as some brands midprice models too.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 16, 2015)

yeah, the pickups are surprisingly decent and pretty usable. yes, it is noisy. but i dont know if that is because of the pickups or it just needs cavity shielding or something.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jun 20, 2015)

This guitar is way too cool. If you ever consider letting her go drop me a PM!



Romeo Knight said:


> I'm in love with it. Although it's sooo f*cking heavy.


----------



## Great Satan (Jun 26, 2015)

Did a quick first-impressions review of the standard JS22-7 over here.
Short answer; grab one!


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jul 2, 2015)

I just replaced my 7-string Soloist bridge pickup to Lundgren and it really brought my guitar on a whole different level. 
Johan's suggested pickup did exactly everything I wanted for the sound. More punch, clarity and definition... 
killer low end sound and even on big chords you can hear all the notes. High end still stays sweet for lead work. 

Perfection!



MrEzzyE said:


> I love it! Nothing beats Jackson!


----------



## nonreproblue (Jul 8, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Another weird JS22-7. A DKA-M special.



Got mine today. Plays awesome and the pickups weren't bad considering the price. Playing it on a Laney ironheart 30 combo. The body paint near the neck joint in the heel and horn could have been done better but it is what it is for as cheap as I got it. Will probably put a .175 hipshot bridge and drop some Duncan's in it over time. Worth $180 having a 7 with a maple fret board.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jul 9, 2015)

Since there are not many Warrior sevens around I decided to place an order to a local
luthier in Finland to build me one. It´s not a Jackson but I just can´t wait for 2 years.
And after the exchange rate, shipping and taxes the price of Jackson would be double.
Specs? Korina body/neck, Macassar ebony top & head veneer, OFR7, Lundgren pickups, 25,5" scale... 
I should receive it around November.


----------



## lewis (Jul 9, 2015)

nonreproblue said:


> Got mine today. Plays awesome and the pickups weren't bad considering the price. Playing it on a Laney ironheart 30 combo. The body paint near the neck joint in the heel and horn could have been done better but it is what it is for as cheap as I got it. Will probably put a .175 hipshot bridge and drop some Duncan's in it over time. Worth $180 having a 7 with a maple fret board.



Where do you buy these maple board versions from? I cant find em


----------



## nonreproblue (Jul 9, 2015)

lewis said:


> Where do you buy these maple board versions from? I cant find em



Musicians friend exclusive. Can usually get them to take 10-20% off if you call by phone and ask if they have coupons lol


----------



## MrEzzyE (Aug 14, 2015)

I ordered korina Warrior 7-string with macassar ebony top from Amfisound in Finland.
Can't wait to get it...


----------



## nikt (Aug 14, 2015)

Need pix as soon as you will get it. Lovely spec


----------



## beyondcosmos (Aug 15, 2015)

MrEzzyE said:


> I ordered korina Warrior 7-string with macassar ebony top from Amfisound in Finland.
> Can't wait to get it...



I'm pretty sure Sami Raatikainen and the Kokko brothers from Kalmah play custom Amfisound guitars (or Sami at least did on his solo album). I'm hoping you'll do an ngd for that beast once you have it.

Happy pre-NGD to you dude, Amfisounds are gorgeous!


----------



## MiPwnYew (Aug 15, 2015)

My JS22-7 DKA-M, not bad for under $200


----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 15, 2015)

^ finally ordering one of these on monday!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 28, 2015)

MrEzzyE said:


> I ordered korina Warrior 7-string with macassar ebony top from Amfisound in Finland.
> Can't wait to get it...



Wow. That sounds like it will be cool. Straight custom order? I'll be looking for pics in a couple of years.


----------



## AndRiska (Sep 2, 2015)

Triple-J said:


> I bought one a few months back (I'm working on a ngd for it) in short the neck is great, hardware is solid and the pickups aren't as bad as I expected (they need a noise gate though) only real problem is the tuners are slippy and some people may not like the neck heel as it's not aanj just a block heel that's slightly angled but tbh I've learned to live with it now.
> 
> Apart from the tuner issue I just can't fault this guitar as it's the best budget 7 I've played and imo it's easily as good as some brands midprice models too.



I bought one yesterday, the natural finish with the pickup rings. I have no problenms with it, the tuners are fine and the pickups sound great. I'll use it as a backup for my Hellraiser C7 and when not playing live probably some alternate tunings. And the cool thing: I bought it for 200 bucks, brand new. I'll make a NGD with it, I'm too happy not to.


----------



## MikeNeal (Sep 2, 2015)

i bought a slathx-m 3-7 in snow white. i mainly played ibanez for years and over looked jacksons, decided to try this one in a local store. safe to say i left with it. the neck is basically the same thickness as my old MIJ 7421 ibanez, but plays much better - must be that compound radius. nazgul/sentient set sounds pretty decent too. not as good as the distortion/jazz combo in the ibanez though.

but all in all i think its safe to say i'm a jackson guy now, untill i can afford a duvell elite.

will post a NGD once i borrow a camera


----------



## Hey_Im_FinN (Sep 12, 2015)

MikeNeal said:


> i bought a slathx-m 3-7 in snow white. i mainly played ibanez for years and over looked jacksons, decided to try this one in a local store. safe to say i left with it. the neck is basically the same thickness as my old MIJ 7421 ibanez, but plays much better - must be that compound radius. nazgul/sentient set sounds pretty decent too. not as good as the distortion/jazz combo in the ibanez though.
> 
> but all in all i think its safe to say i'm a jackson guy now, untill i can afford a duvell elite.
> 
> will post a NGD once i borrow a camera



Is it really that good? I was kind of eyeing the model with the floyd, but I've been a bit leery about the X series in general.


----------



## Caparison092 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cow 7 and RG7621


----------



## Voron (Oct 24, 2015)

Just got a chance to get this amazing Jackson "BULB" HT7 US to try. Killer guitar!
I'm not a Periphery fan, but this axe!!!! 

Plays awesome


----------



## MrEzzyE (Nov 17, 2015)

This might be interesting for some Jackson lovers:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...89-ngd-amfisound-warrior-custom-7-string.html


----------



## Arkon (Dec 12, 2015)

I'll probably buy a js32 7 dinky.
I've read in the previous page about noise issue. Do pickups have cavity shielding? My luthier takes 50 euros to do shielding, and it's quite a lot of money.
Do you know what strings it has default? I want to use 0.10 gauge, and was wondering if I'd have to adjust the nut to fit those strings.


----------



## azyat (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been a part of Jackson community for more than a year with my bloody red Broderick 7string. One of my favorite guitars up to date, despite its relatively heavy weight. 

Also it's quite an exception for me that I didn't want to change the stock Dimarzio's, but now I have a set of BKP C-Bombs, and the bobbins are black-red zebra - just imagine, they would look killer on the red guitar  
So, any thoughts about trying them in my Broderick? I have had a nice experience with Nailbombs in Ibby RGT320, so I think they should fit in really well, but maybe anybody have tried this combo?


----------



## bigboy (Feb 9, 2016)

With a chucky cheese smile I can say today I joined the Jackson 7 string club. Js 22-7 dka the gloss black version is my new weapon of choice to attempt to make brutal metal hahaha. Anyways great thread I'll bump the hellout of this thread so if anyone wants to start a topic or add to one i an promise I'll at least see it/comment. K rock on $$!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 9, 2016)

MrEzzyE said:


> This might be interesting for some Jackson lovers:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...89-ngd-amfisound-warrior-custom-7-string.html



That does, indeed, rock, even if it's not an actual Jackson.

I was hoping for a Davidson sig Warrior 7 this year, but, alas, it didn't happen.


----------



## bigboy (Feb 9, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> That does, indeed, rock, even if it's not an actual Jackson.
> 
> I was hoping for a Davidson sig Warrior 7 this year, but, alas, it didn't happen.



Tad off topic but I had a 2000's warrior I did not care for it. I'd like a 7 warrior to try one day.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Received it Monday and I'm a fan
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/307051-ngd-jackson-js22-7-a.html


----------



## Odinson_thered (Feb 16, 2016)

I got this the other day, sorry our shop was a mess. Jackson slat7 in quicksilver. I love it.


----------



## WtfIsDjent (Mar 8, 2016)

My Jackson 7 and assorted 6's


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Mar 12, 2016)

I was one day away ordering the Jackson DKA 7 in Satin white. There's no other guitar which would fit my current needs so hard. Yesterday the last model was sold. I'm so sad and upset right now. Does anyone know a good Alternative? Bolt on on neck, Satin Finish, maple neck, hard Tail Bridge, passive PUs. Damn it. (Sorry for uppercases, Handy does, to tired to correct).


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 12, 2016)

Krazy Kalle said:


> I was one day away ordering the Jackson DKA 7 in Satin white. There's no other guitar which would fit my current needs so hard. Yesterday the last model was sold. I'm so sad and upset right now. Does anyone know a good Alternative? Bolt on on neck, Satin Finish, maple neck, hard Tail Bridge, passive PUs. Damn it. (Sorry for uppercases, Handy does, to tired to correct).



Can't you just place an order for one?


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Mar 13, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Can't you just place an order for one?



This was the Plan. There was a B-Stock on Thomann for only 709. Now I could only order a new one for 960, which is a bit about my Budget. Even the 709 was critical.
I'm just a student without money and I also want to buy the Firehawk FX from Line 6.
I may try to find a used one, but I can't do here, because I don't have enough posts...
I could also get a JS32-7, but it wouldn't make me as happy as the DKA would.


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Mar 21, 2016)

Okay nevermind my last post, I just ordered the DKA7 
I could save 100&#8364; because it has a little crack in the headstock finish.
Hope it really is little :|
But at the end of this week I can proudly call myself a Jackson owner


----------



## AlienProbe974 (Mar 21, 2016)

Here's my beautifull DK7-Q !  i'm really loving it! and i cant stop playing!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 21, 2016)

Those are very pretty.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 21, 2016)

Voron said:


> Just got a chance to get this amazing Jackson "BULB" HT7 US to try. Killer guitar!
> I'm not a Periphery fan, but this axe!!!!
> 
> Plays awesome






Very awesome playing (and tone), but you need to shake dem strangs! Get that vibrato going.


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 21, 2016)

Krazy Kalle said:


> Okay nevermind my last post, I just ordered the DKA7
> I could save 100 because it has a little crack in the headstock finish.
> Hope it really is little :|
> But at the end of this week I can proudly call myself a Jackson owner



Looking forward to the NGD thread! I love the DKA7. I'm considering selling my JL-7 and grab one of them instead.


----------



## metale (Mar 21, 2016)

Joining this club in a couple weeks  Been seven-less for quite some years.


----------



## metale (Apr 2, 2016)

So my fiancée received a package that arrived for me and sent me a picture of the content


----------



## AlienProbe974 (Apr 2, 2016)

metale said:


> So my fiancée received a package that arrived for me and sent me a picture of the content



Damn looking good!


----------



## metale (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks

Opened NGD thread.


----------



## musicaldeath (Apr 5, 2016)

Dave Davidson would have been awesome. Although I can't tell if I want the burl top or the kind of worn black finished one more. Why not both? 

A 7 string Firebird would be awesome too (like the 6 string version Marty had back in the day, HSS config), but I am pretty sure I have better odds winning the lottery (which might facilitate Mike Shannon building me one...).


----------



## beyondcosmos (Sep 5, 2016)

*mod edit: we have a Jackson 7s thread, we don't need on for each model*

Had one of these a couple years ago. Traded it for an Engl but kinda regret letting this thing go. That maple thru-neck sound is unbelievable.

Here was mine in all black. I've seen the gray and green swirl models, but also some different ones. Did Jackson ever do custom paints or limited colors on this model?


----------



## MWC262 (Sep 7, 2016)

I thought they did the black and their "dess swirl" bur not sure of the other colors. Either way these look way better than the new 7 jackson just put out with the inline headstock.


----------



## oracles (Sep 8, 2016)

Arguably one of the best production 7's out there, I loved both the SLAT3-7's I had.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 14, 2016)

I had a black one for a bit. Looking back now I should've kept it, it was a great playing guitar, IMO much nicer than the "Pros" they are putting out now.

...................................just ...that Headstock.....what were they thinking?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 15, 2016)

kmanick said:


> I had a black one for a bit. Looking back now I should've kept it, it was a great playing guitar, IMO much nicer than the "Pros" they are putting out now.
> 
> ...................................just ...that Headstock.....what were they thinking?




at least they fixed the shark inlays after the first run. the first ones had little sharks that really made the headstock look even larger.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 8, 2019)

This thread has been dead for too long... 

Arise! 























Now keep on posting! There are quiite amazing customs in this thread


----------



## azyat (Jul 8, 2019)

Let's keep it up


----------



## Samark (May 29, 2020)

For the Warrior fans


----------



## chipchappy (Jun 2, 2020)

Picked this one up a month ago. Jackson USA B7. She's a keeper. The top is stunning in person. 

Here's a lil sample of what it sounds like:

https://soundcloud.com/woofdad/its-getting-worse


----------



## Mattykoda (Jun 2, 2020)

Damn! That was on reverb right? I’m still waiting to find a walnut stain b8. One day.


----------



## chipchappy (Jun 2, 2020)

Mattykoda said:


> Damn! That was on reverb right? I’m still waiting to find a walnut stain b8. One day.



yezzir! The B8s look sick too, I'm sure one will pop up!

I got lucky cuz the seller was in Maine so to ship it to where I am in Massachusetts only took like 2 days


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jun 2, 2020)

Here are my Jacksons


----------

